# New theme park near Rome



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti,
anyone visiting Rome with children on board may be interested in this brand new mega theme park at Valmontone, a few Kms. south of Rome. Opening this weekend.

www.rainbowmagicland.it

Looks good fun.
I'm sure grandchildren will be reporting on it in due course.

saluti,
eddied


----------

